
The ultimate way to find a parking spot – SCARiT - SCARiT_Max
http://scarit.strikingly.com
======
SCARiT_Max
Hey everyone, We are trying to solve a major problem for all drivers : SCARiT
([http://scarit.strikingly.com](http://scarit.strikingly.com)) Park your car
and make money from it. Let your mobile help you find a parking spot without
your interaction and sell it when you leave it to another SCARiT-buddy. It
will be based on an algorithm to determine the selling price. You will also be
able to pay for street parking via the app (automatically) instead of going to
the parking meter and realizing that you don't have cash to pay. Even more you
only pay for the time your car is parked (per minute). It will also resolve
some problems for the city hall. Last but not least, if no street parking is
available you will have the possibility to find the nearest private parking
according to the spots' availability. And still pay with the SCARiT app.
Please visit our website:
[http://scarit.strikingly.com](http://scarit.strikingly.com) Share it with
your friends We are waiting to hear some advice from experts like you. Thanks
for reading. Cheers, Max

